# Changed Rocky's food and he loves it!



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

We changed to Castor and Pollux, Natural Ultramix for puppies. In a month we will change to the adult one. But I wanted to keep him on puppy food a while longer. :wub:
The number one ingredient is chicken and it has real pieces of fruits and vegetables in it. He gobbles it up in no time! He's never done this before. :chili: As many of you may remember, Rocky is the pickiest eater. There are even some treats he will not eat. So this is HUGE that he likes it. I just hope he continues liking it forever. IT is dry little heart shaped kibble, so it's easy for him to chew. Rocky is lazy and doesn't like chewing anything hard for too long. He loves his bones though. So this seems perfect for him. It's crazy....I get excited to watch him eat everything in his bowl!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

We're C&P fans at my house, too. We use the adult Organix kibble. My gang is nuts for it. I'm so glad Rocky is eating well. It is so frustrating when they won't eat, which I've only had to contend with when mine were very young. All three are little piggies now.

It's good that chicken is the #1 ingredient but its place as the number 1 ingredient does include the water that is in chicken. I see that chicken meal and turkey meal are #2 and #3 ... so that is good, as "meal" has had the water removed. You may want to consider their organic version when you switch to adult.

Here's the puppy Ultramix formula:
*Ingredients: *Chicken, Chicken Meal, Turkey Meal, Brown Rice, Ground Whole Oats, Ground Whole Barley, Peas, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), Dried Bananas, Rice, Salmon Meal, Tomato Pomace, Whole Ground Flax Seed, Brewers Dried Yeast, Natural Chicken Flavor, Dried Carrots, Dried Sweet Potatoes, Dried Egg Product, Dried Cranberries, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Calcium Carbonate, Zinc Sulfate, Vitamin E Supplement, Ferrous Sulfate, Choline Chloride, Niacin, Copper Sulfate, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Manganous Oxide, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Sodium Selenite, Riboflavin, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Calcium Iodate, Folic Acid, Rosemary Extract


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Should I have put him on the adult one? He's so little, five pounds and long and lean. I thought keeping him on the puppy for a few more months wouldn't hurt. Leaving for out of town now, so won't see your reply for a few days. Thanks.



k/c mom said:


> We're C&P fans at my house, too. We use the adult Organix kibble. My gang is nuts for it. I'm so glad Rocky is eating well. It is so frustrating when they won't eat, which I've only had to contend with when mine were very young. All three are little piggies now.
> 
> It's good that chicken is the #1 ingredient but its place as the number 1 ingredient does include the water that is in chicken. I see that chicken meal and turkey meal are #2 and #3 ... so that is good, as "meal" has had the water removed. You may want to consider their organic version when you switch to adult.
> 
> ...


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Great news enjoy your food rocky.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Should I have put him on the adult one? He's so little, five pounds and long and lean. I thought keeping him on the puppy for a few more months wouldn't hurt. Leaving for out of town now, so won't see your reply for a few days. Thanks.


I see from your ticker that he is almost a year old. I am not qualified to give advice regarding when to switch. I would check with your vet on that. 

I switched Kallie and Catcher to adult food at around a year. And I think I switched Claire at about 9 months. She was a little bigger than your Rocky, though, and none of mine were ever what you would call "lean"! :goof:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

He's not eating it well...guess it was because it was new...I'm at a loss.:crying 2:



k/c mom said:


> I see from your ticker that he is almost a year old. I am not qualified to give advice regarding when to switch. I would check with your vet on that.
> 
> I switched Kallie and Catcher to adult food at around a year. And I think I switched Claire at about 9 months. She was a little bigger than your Rocky, though, and none of mine were ever what you would call "lean"! :goof:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Dianne, have you tried mixing in a little bit of wet food in to his kibble? When I first got Bailey, he was somewhat of a picky eater...he was on kibble at the time and when I started to mix in some canned food, he gobbled it right up.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Yes I have tried adding canned and it's hit or miss... sometimes he eats it and sometimes he doesn't. He finally ate it tonight. But he didn't finish it all. I give him 1/4 cup in the morning and 1/4 cup at night. He mostly just eats 1/4 cup a day. I've tried everything...adding cheese helps, even tried coconut oil...sometimes it works depends on his mood. I think I just have to face it that he will never be a good eater. He even passes up some kinds of treats. He is so picky it drives me bonkers.:blink::smilie_tischkante:



Bailey&Me said:


> Dianne, have you tried mixing in a little bit of wet food in to his kibble? When I first got Bailey, he was somewhat of a picky eater...he was on kibble at the time and when I started to mix in some canned food, he gobbled it right up.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh NO he doesn't like the food anymore:w00t:
I hear ya ! My malt is also very, very picky. I learned to constantly ROTATE her food. This is what I do: Acana kibble, Merrick canned , Cani Source dehydrated Raw kibble. and Grandma Lucy's dehydrated mix. I just keep switching things up. Just for an example...she's been on Grandma Lucys for 3 weeks straight and today I had to switch to Acana Pacifica cause she was bored with the Grandma Lucy's. :blink:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

poochie2 said:


> Oh NO he doesn't like the food anymore:w00t:
> I hear ya ! My malt is also very, very picky. I learned to constantly ROTATE her food. This is what I do: Acana kibble, Merrick canned , Cani Source dehydrated Raw kibble. and Grandma Lucy's dehydrated mix. I just keep switching things up. Just for an example...she's been on Grandma Lucys for 3 weeks straight and today I had to switch to Acana Pacifica cause she was bored with the Grandma Lucy's. :blink:


You feel my pain....LOL.....oh you poor thing...another Rocky, I thought there couldn't be another malt as picky as he is.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

You can add Tyler to the picky list. Used to drive me absolutely nuts. He'd like something, if I was lucky, and then a few days later he'd sniff it and back up and not eat. He's also not very food motivated...only a couple of treats pass his standards: Wellness Jerky treats and he loves Kona Chicken Jerky. :smilie_tischkante: So that's part of how I ended up home cooking. Now he eats every meal like a champ and we never get the sniff and walk reaction. So I know how you're feeling.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> You can add Tyler to the picky list. Used to drive me absolutely nuts. He'd like something, if I was lucky, and then a few days later he'd sniff it and back up and not eat. He's also not very food motivated...only a couple of treats pass his standards: Wellness Jerky treats and he loves Kona Chicken Jerky. :smilie_tischkante: So that's part of how I ended up home cooking. Now he eats every meal like a champ and we never get the sniff and walk reaction. So I know how you're feeling.


I hate cooking...have been cooking for almost 39 years...I wish I had a person that would come and cook for me...maybe I can teach Rocky to cook? 

Ok...what is it you cook? Is it easy to do or is it a lot of work but you do it for the love of Tyler? I'm on the edge...do I go there or not...I'm not sure. :blink:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I too hate cooking so i use a premix. I feed Dr. Harvey's Veg-to-Bowl and just add the protein and oil. My fluffs seem to love it. I tried the home cooking and it was just too much for me since i hate to cook, i feel better about feeding the fluffs the Dr. Harveys since it's close to home cooking. Good Luck!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I've probably been cooking longer than you have and I had to cook for the last 20 years for my DS' food allergies (many of them) which was really challenging but absolutely necessary until a few years ago - I let the college chef take over 
Some of my staples are usually organic, boneless skinless chicken breasts, very lean ground beef, chicken livers, lamb so far. I use lots of veggies too and add supplements (vitamins, probiotic, calcium and minerals) and oils. For example, I'll buy some chicken breasts and divide them into smaller packs to freeze, and defrost a half a breast at a time and poach it in water...just takes about 5 minutes. i steam veggies too and try to give him some fruits. Those will last about 3 days. I'll get a lb of ground beef and section into 8, so appox 2oz each, and make little burgers out of that. I pack them in twos and take two out for two days. I saute on little fry pan, again about 5 minutes. Lots of people make food in bulk but this works for me. I work at home but my DH follows the same regimen when I'm away. Have been doing it about 6 weeks now. Am adding some foods one at a time in case he doesn't react well to something. There are a lot of people on the forum like Suzan who have been doing this a long time but I'm happy with where we're at and Tyler's eating.:chili:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> I've probably been cooking longer than you have and I had to cook for the last 20 years for my DS' food allergies (many of them) which was really challenging but absolutely necessary until a few years ago - I let the college chef take over
> Some of my staples are usually organic, boneless skinless chicken breasts, very lean ground beef, chicken livers, lamb so far. I use lots of veggies too and add supplements (vitamins, probiotic, calcium and minerals) and oils. For example, I'll buy some chicken breasts and divide them into smaller packs to freeze, and defrost a half a breast at a time and poach it in water...just takes about 5 minutes. i steam veggies too and try to give him some fruits. Those will last about 3 days. I'll get a lb of ground beef and section into 8, so appox 2oz each, and make little burgers out of that. I pack them in twos and take two out for two days. I saute on little fry pan, again about 5 minutes. Lots of people make food in bulk but this works for me. I work at home but my DH follows the same regimen when I'm away. Have been doing it about 6 weeks now. Am adding some foods one at a time in case he doesn't react well to something. There are a lot of people on the forum like Suzan who have been doing this a long time but I'm happy with where we're at and Tyler's eating.:chili:


Sounds like it works for you...but what do you do when you both want to go on a vacation? Does the wonderful chef you have cook for him? Oh...to have a built in chef....that's my DREAM!!!! Now that's what I'm talking about!:chili:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> I too hate cooking so i use a premix. I feed Dr. Harvey's Veg-to-Bowl and just add the protein and oil. My fluffs seem to love it. I tried the home cooking and it was just too much for me since i hate to cook, i feel better about feeding the fluffs the Dr. Harveys since it's close to home cooking. Good Luck!


Does that eliminate the adding of vitamins and such? How much protein do you add? If it eliminates the guess work and vegetables, then you have to buy meat and cook it? I'm actually a pretty good cook, just tired of cooking...even though I do have to cook every night, I try to grill instead of heating up the house or messing up the stove.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Does that eliminate the adding of vitamins and such? How much protein do you add? If it eliminates the guess work and vegetables, then you have to buy meat and cook it? I'm actually a pretty good cook, just tired of cooking...even though I do have to cook every night, I try to grill instead of heating up the house or messing up the stove.


 
I use one pound of protein (salmon, beef, lamb and bison) i have one that is allergic to all poultry. To prepare i use 1lb. protein, 5 scoops Veg-to-Bowl and 10oz water. I make a batch of it and freeze and pull out a days worth of food each night. I add oil before i serve the food. I know how to cook and am also pretty good, but just hate to cook.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> I use one pound of protein (salmon, beef, lamb and bison) i have one that is allergic to all poultry. To prepare i use 1lb. protein, 5 scoops Veg-to-Bowl and 10oz water. I make a batch of it and freeze and pull out a days worth of food each night. I add oil before i serve the food. I know how to cook and am also pretty good, but just hate to cook.


I'm going to check out the website now..thanks.


----------

